# Stanley aluminium tote #4/5 plane



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi guys I picked up four No5 planes and wondered if the Aluminium totes


















are rare or not?


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I wouldn't say that they're super rare. There are three on ebay at the moment:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=stanley+aluminum+handle&_sacat=13870&LH_Auction=1&_odkw=stanley+aluminum+handle&_osacat=13870&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

Of course they're nice because they're virtually indestructible, just not as pretty as the rosewood.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

They are not really rare. i've got 2 or 3 in my parts box. You will see them on 5 1/4 stanleys quit a bit. I've got 2 - 5 1/4 with the same tote.


----------



## ELCfinefurniture (Jan 18, 2012)

I have never seen this! Apparently its not rare but I personaly havent come across these. Very interesting though. Does it feel much different then a regular wooden tote? Do you have any idea what the patten date is?


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

The aluminium is icy cold to the touch ( my shop hovers around 50F) so they have to go - I have one on eBay right now, I will see what happens, the bid starts at $0.99


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I have one as well, too cold for this time of year. It spends its time in a parts box.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

The story I heard was they were put on the 5 1/4 because it was meant for students. I have seen it on #5s as well. They were suppose to be indestructible. I agree with you guys, they don't have the warm feel of a nice oil finished rosewood.


----------

